# The top N64 and Mega Drive games...



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm sure some of you have read this and are too young to remember these consoles (god I hope not). Anyways for those who played them; what's your top ten games? 

Been having this discussion in work and we've got to:

N64
- zelda ocarina of time and majoras mask
- goldeneye
- Mario 64
- Mario Kart
- Perfect Dark
- Donkey Kong 64
- 1080 Snowboarding
- Super Smash Brothers
- Banjo Kazooie
- Star Wars Rogue Sauadron

Mega Drive
- Sonic
- Shinobi
- Ecco the Dolphin
- Streets of Rage
- Road Rash
- Turtles
- Desert Strike
- Ghouls & Ghosts
- Golden Axe
- Micro Machines

What's your thoughts?


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Sonic 2.

End of thread 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Oh aye that was one of the best, by Sonic on that list I'm encompassing them all. Basically we are compiling a must have list for each.

I've got my mega drive but I want to buy a 64 and go retro again so need a games hit list lol.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Duke Nukem rocked, I lost many hours playing that, 
Only had goldeneye,1080 on the n64 and sonic on the mega drive,

Still got my N64 with expansion pack but haven't got a controller or power pack for it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Road Rash

This brings back memories


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Golden Axe.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I was a Mega Drive man myself. You've pretty much hit the nail on the head with the games you've listed. The ones I would add are:

Jungle Strike
Micro Machines
Super Monaco GP
Super Kick-Off


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Shadowman :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

N64 - lylat wars


Sega - All the sonics


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Aahh....i think i need to dig my consoles out and get them set up. This reminds me I bought a Golden Axe 3 a few years ago - brand new in the box and never released in Europe, I wonder where it is!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sounds like a plan Bero, get it set up. I'm leading a DW retro revival. I've got my megadrive out lol.

My mates just purchased a new snes too lol.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

still got my gameboy somewhere, and nixty four


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Mega drive - All sonics 
N64 - Doom 64

:thumb:


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Goldeneye and Mario kart 64 - by far the most addictive multiplayer games to grace this planet 

Oh and Zelda was epic too.


----------



## Silent VR6 (Apr 1, 2012)

N64 Killer Instinct Gold, Mortal Kombat Trilogy, Bomber man, Diddy Kong Racing, Ready 2 Rumble Boxing few that are up there, dont wanna get started on mega drive  had to buy mega drive pack for my xbox 360. funny doe only 3 button are used on a 10 button pad :lol:


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mega drive - Streets of Rage
N64 - Megaman X (or was that the snes?? Hmm not sure)


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

All of the Sonic games. I was very much in the Sega camp when I was a lad! When they pulled from the console market there was only one retro camp to move to and got to keep it 90's so big Nintendo fan. Cant really argue with your selection of games there only thing I can say is why two different generations of console? SNES shouls have been thought of really, keep it all 16bit


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yeah we had thought SNES but in all honestly 64 is such an epic console and has terrific games it was hard not to include it.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Mario Golf on the 64!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Sad I know, but I lost YEARS of my life to Columns on the Mega Drive! Sonic 2 got a hammering and I swear I wore away my thumb prints several times over during school holidays with that one.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

n64- blast corp

mega drive- toe jam and earl


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

lylat wars,
turock rage wars,
perfect dark.

desert strike on mega drive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

n64 conkers bad fur day!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I lived in South Africa for most of my youth... back then we had the Super-Famicom *_teehee_* which was the equivalent version of the SNES in the UK (a Japanese grey import type of thing)

Funny thing was we had games like Contra (men) over there whereas over here it was Probotector (robots).

Then when we came over to the UK me and my bro got this for Christmas one year... Anyone remember it?










The AMSTRAD SEGA Mega-PC!!! (mine had white controllers though!) you moved the slot across and it would boot up as a PC, then slide it the other way it it would boot up as a MEGA-Drive!


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

and one of my favourite mega drive games


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Random bump... I've just today bought all 4 of the micro machines titles on the mega drive... £32 or so delivered but should be endless fun.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i never really understood the high reviews that sonic got.for me mario was far superior in every way,sonic just seemed to rely to much on the "wow did you see the speed of that" whilst forgetting all about the quality of gaming.sonic couldnt hold a candle to mario imho.

MARIO 64,nothing beats it


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ToeJam & Earl and QuackShot were good for a few hours too......maybe not quite the 'A' category but pretty close!


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow what a flash back, used to love James pond, toejam and earl, sonic etc

What about kid chameleon...

I had a mega cd aswell (lethal enforcers with the revolver lightgun) and a 32x (formula one 3d) for the megadrive for super realistic 32 bit 3d gaming

Anyone have an Atari Jaguar? I had one the controller was mental back in the day with all the buttons my fave game on that was club drive






Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Road Rash and Streets of Rage are epic games.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

street fighter


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Many many many hours spent on this game:










Then this one on the N64:










Also in my mega drive collection was:
Bubsy
Talmits Adventure
Toki


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Plenty of emulators online if you wish to revisit these games.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Mario 64 :argie:

The first '3D' game I ever played (ie: you can walk forward) spent god knows how many hours playing that game.

Goldeneye was superb, against countless hours lost playing this game. Four player death match with friends was great fun.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Altered beast!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

*n64*
rayman, 
turok
mario 64
mario kart
goldeneye
ridge racer 64
resident evil 2
international superstar soccer
tony hawk pro skater
Excitebike 64
*
Mega Drive*
Earthworm Jim
all the sonic games
streets of rage 1&2
fifa soccer series
mortal kombat was legendary!
road rash 1,2 & 3
PGA Tour 96
TAZMANIA!! :lol:
street fighter
spiderman

thats all I can remember atm :lol:


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Mario 64 :argie:
> 
> The first '3D' game I ever played (ie: you can walk forward) spent god knows how many hours playing that game.
> 
> Goldeneye was superb, against countless hours lost playing this game. Four player death match with friends was great fun.


agreed. not sure how much of my childhood i lost to mario 64 and goldeneye... but it was worth it


----------

